# Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO



## Masterwana (5. Mai 2009)

*Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Ich bekam vor kurzem von einem Kollegen eine alte Grafikkarte geschenkt.

Es handelt sich dabei um eine ATI Radeon X1700 FSC (eine umgelabelte X1650)
Die sollte zwar noch laufen, sich aber nach kurzer Zeit unter Last ausschalten.

Kein Wunder bei dem Dreck vor den Lüftungsschlitzen (mit Zigarettenrauch verklebter Staub)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann fehlten zwischen RAM und Kühler die Wärmeleitpads.
Beim abnehmen des Kühlers gabs dann ein "saugendes" Geräusch! 
Also untern Kühler geschaut und...  *ausdenLatschenkipp*
...das Geräusch kam anscheinend von dem Schmierfett/Vaseliene was auch immer!!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da der RAM ja nicht mehr optimal gekühlt wurde wollte ich den Kühler kürzen, um Passivkühler verkleben zu können.
Nur leider ist der Kühler nach dem durchtrennen der Platte in seine Einzelteile zerfallen! Die Lamellen waren nur drauf gelötet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hmm... was nun? 
Dann ist mir mein Thermalright HR-11 eingefallen, der ja eigendlich nen Backside-Kühler ist.
Also Wärmeleipad abgerissen und angehalten. ...könnte Klappen brauch jetzt aber nur noch ne Backplate... genau ich nehm einfach die originale Kühlerplatte auf der Rückseite! 
Musste also nur noch die "Backplate" mit nen Stück Antirutsch-Matte isolieren und eine Ecke des HR-11 hochbiegen und das ganze verschrauben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und so sieht das ganze verbaut aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vorm einschalten hab ich noch die RAM-Kühler verklebt.
Da mir die Temp von 50°C im Idle nicht gefiehl hab ich noch einen 80er Sharkoon Silent Eagle 2000 montiert und siehe da nur noch 35°C nach einer Stunde Idle.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch kleine Fussnoten:

1. Karte wird nur vom Cataclyst 9.3 oder jünger erkannt.
2. Ich muss die Karte noch bei HWbot eintragen lassen.
3. Holt eure X1700 FSC aus euern "Deutschland PCs"


----------



## Genim2008 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Bahh ganz schön verdreckt aber schöne Lösung

Aber wie sind die Temps unter last?


----------



## Beamer (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

wie bekommt man denn seine Graka so dreckig

aber gute Lösung
und was sehe ich da ein gesleevtes Lüfterkabel?
Die Temps würde ich auch mal gerne wissen...

mfg
Beamer


----------



## Masterwana (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Temperatur deste ich gleich.

Die Kabel sind Serienmäßig geseleevt bei den Silent Eagle.


----------



## Masterwana (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Zu den Temps:
1. Furmark stürtzt nach kurzer zeit ab 
2. Bei CoD4, FlatOut2 und HL2 maximal 47°C 

Hab mal grade 3DMark 2001 getestet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoon (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Ist der Vorbesitzer mit der Karte die Rally Dakar gefahren  ?

muss ja wirklich ganz schön heiß geworden sein (Man beachte die blau angelaufenen Stellen am Kühler).


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Ziemlich heisse - wortwörtlich, sache.

Ich hatte mal ähnliches leider wusste ich da nicht von dem Forum hier und hatte auch noch nicht die PCGH Abboniert.

Gute Lösung, [ironie] aber ein Mugen 2 hätte besser gepasst! [/ironie]


----------



## El-Hanfo (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Ist doch wohl ein ganz gutes Ergebnis 
Bei Spielen eine Temperatur von maximal 47°C ist doch ganz gut.
Und die 18500 Punkte sind doch der Hammer 

MfG


----------



## Masterwana (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

*@ Toxy:* der Mugen passt aber von der Hohe nicht auf die GraKa dafür ist mein Gehäuse (LianLi zu A-05B) klein

*@ El-Hanfo:* Bei den Punkten ist eins zu beachten; Vista 64Bit, und noch alles mögliche im Hintergrund am laufen. Hab jetzt mal alles ausgeschaltet und schon 19847 Punkte. -noch alle bei Standard Takt


----------



## ikarus (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

uau das find cih geil,
würd auch mal gern sowas baun, aber ich glaub mir fehlt es angeschick
für sowas,
echt,
ich weis noch als ich meinen PC zusammengebaut habe, 
meine finger ham so gezitter als ch den winzigen q9650 in den slot gelegt hab. ich mein wenn des kleine metallplätchen kaputgegangen wäre hätte ich einfach so 300 €  den bach runtergespült.
und bei der graka wärns noch mehr,
ich glaub an solche spielereien trau ich mich erst wenn sie nix mehr wert ist ^^


----------



## tobi757 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Was meint ihr kühlt etwas derartiges auch eine 8500GT ? Hab hier noch ne alte rumfliegen ^^


----------



## maiggoh (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Ich würde mal sagen testen und sehen (Oder nix sehen)
Dürfte aber funktionieren Temp-technisch denke ich


----------



## Masterwana (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

@Tobi: Wenn ich mir die 8500GTs bei geizhals so ankucken könnte es klappen. 
Nur musst du ein bedenken in meinem Gehäuse (LianLi A05B) ist das Mainboard verkehrt herum eingebaut (CPU unten, GPU-Chip oben)!
Bei normalen Gehäusen, würden die Heatpipes ihre Funtion verlieren. Ich hatte den HR-11 ja über weil die Heatpipes jetzt ja nach unten zeigen würden. (bei meiner alten 4850)


----------



## rabit (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Na wieder eine Graka vom Koma ins leben erweckt.
Masterwanna wie war das noch?
Jeden Tag eine gute Tat!


----------



## The_Final (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

So was nenn ich mal Improvisationstalent.


----------



## Masterwana (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

*@rabit:* Genau!! 

*@The_Final:* Danke.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*



tobi757 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr kühlt etwas derartiges auch eine 8500GT ? Hab hier noch ne alte rumfliegen ^^



Why not?
So viel Wärme erzeugt die auch nicht, würde mir da höchstens bei komplett-fanless 2 Gedanken machen. (aber nicht 3)


----------



## Cornholio (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Krass, solch eine verdreckte Grafikkarte habe ich noch nie gesehen  Bist du damit Motocross gefahren?  Naja wenigstens hast du sie ja vom Schmutz befreit und was anständiges daraus gemacht


----------



## Ahab (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

echt mal gute arbeit  alter war dit ne dreckschleuder  und da wundert sich einer warum sie abstürzt xD


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*



rabit schrieb:


> Na wieder eine Graka vom Koma ins leben erweckt.
> Masterwanna wie war das noch?
> Jeden Tag eine gute Tat!



du hast da ein K und 2 N vergessen das muss so heißen:
Jeden Tag einen guten Takt! 

Wird eventuell noch Overclocking usw. folgen? Immerhin sind wir hier im Extrem forum  aber die idee für die kühlung find ich gut, allerdings glaub ich, das der Kühler auch nahezu gleich gut kühlt wenn er "falsch rum" eingebaut ist, moderne headpipes kann man ja drehen und wenden und dennen macht das nix, man beachte die heatpipe mainboards, sonst würde es ja unmöglich werden diese in PC's einzubauen in dennen die CPU unten ist und GPU oben, ich hab aber schon zahlreiche pcs gesehen wo genau das der fall war, und alles lief.....


eventuell wäre das auch mal was für pcgh ausgabe oder so:

"PC im laufenden betrieb wenden - einfluss auf kühlleistung?" 

wäre ja auf jeden fall mal interessant, vielleicht könntest du das bei gelegenheit auch testen


----------



## Masterwana (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

*@ The-Pc-Freak-25:* Testen wär kein Problem müsste nur mein gehäuse auf den Kopf stellen. 

Jeden Tag einen guten Takt? Perfekt für nen PCGH T-Shirt , oder als zusatz fürs PCGH*X* T-Shirt.


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

für mich würde das wenden ein problem darstellen, den thermaltake armor+ big tower kriegste erstens net von der stelle ohne gleich mit 10 mann daran zu heben, und zweitens würde der schlichtweg umkippen da oben zur verschönerung noch so zierelemente aufgesetzt wurden  sieht zwar schön aus, aber macht das dingen nochmal schwerer, für ne lan kannste den rechner vergessen, es sei den dir hilft nen ganzer clan den zu tragen 

b2t:
kriegen wir eventuell noch overclocking/temps unter volllast der gpu zu sehen, mich würd das mal richtig interessieren wie warm die gpu unter last wird, und ob sich das dingen in gewissem maße fürs oc eignet


----------



## tobi757 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*



The-Pc-Freak-25 schrieb:


> für mich würde das wenden ein problem darstellen, den thermaltake armor+ big tower kriegste erstens net von der stelle ohne gleich mit 10 mann daran zu heben, und zweitens würde der schlichtweg umkippen da oben zur verschönerung noch so zierelemente aufgesetzt wurden  sieht zwar schön aus, aber macht das dingen nochmal schwerer, für ne lan kannste den rechner vergessen, es sei den dir hilft nen ganzer clan den zu tragen
> 
> b2t:
> kriegen wir eventuell noch overclocking/temps unter volllast der gpu zu sehen, mich würd das mal richtig interessieren wie warm die gpu unter last wird, und ob sich das dingen in gewissem maße fürs oc eignet



Wieviel Kilo wiegt die Kiste denn xD

Ich mein mit 10 Mann kann man ja schon ein Auto wegtragen


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

das war mehr witz als ernst, jedoch ist der pc wirklich recht schwer, genau kann ichs nicht sagen, aber da sind 4 von den 7 festplattenfächern voll, dann sind da 2 dvd laufwerke und dann hatte das noch so schiebe fächer dabei für 5,25 zoll plätze (die sind nützlich für schraubenzieher & co  naja, da landen dann aber meist viel mehr sachen drin = viel mehr gewicht) naja dann ist da noch ein "alu frame lüfter" von caseking drin, da ist dann bis auf die lüfterblätter alles aus metal/alu?, vorteil er sieht klasse aus, und macht den eindruck als könnte er wärme gut abtransportieren, nachteil gewicht, usw usw.... naja b2t! solche fragen gehören per pn^^

mir ist gerade die idee gekommen bei dem alu frame lüfter, rein theoretisch könnte man doch den alu rand mit wlp an einem kühler üwie befestigen/verbinden, würde das technisch die temperaturen verbessern, den die luft ströhmt ja nicht durch lamellen und so, sondern nur an einem kleinen stück des metalles vorbei,...


----------



## Masterwana (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

*@ The-Pc-Freak-25:* Naja das mit dem OC ist so ne Sache schon veränderungen im einstelligen Bereich via RivaTuner quitiert die karte mit einem Absturz!
Es besteht bis jetzt auch noch kein große Not in Sachen OC, da ich ja bis jetzt der einzigste bin der Ergebnise bei HWbot (Radeon X1700 FSC) gepostet hat.
Ich meine ich hätte nach einem 3Dmark 2001SE-Run was von 51-53°C als max. Temp gelesen zu haben. 
Werd eventuell am Wochenende noch mal mit anderen Programmen versuchen die Karte zu OCen.


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

das mit den temperaturen ist so ne sache, 3d mark lastet die gpu nicht über längere zeit 100%ig aus, sondern nur kurz wenn die 100% gebraucht werden, weil der test ja alle teile mal ans limit bringt, auch grafik speicher usw....

Furmark wäre natürlich optimal, aber da scheint ja die grafikkarte probleme mit zu haben wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab...


btw. Die änderung in deinem profil hab ich gesehen!  
ich glaub ich mach ne gruppe mit dem namen auf  der spruch passt üwie so schön zu einem overclocking forum


----------



## Masterwana (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Genau, die Karte mag Furmark nicht. 
Werd mal am Wochende schauen wie ich die Karte aufheizen kann.

Sag bescheid wenn die Gruppe steht.  *€:* sehe grad sie steht schon.


----------



## L0cke (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

hatte ne ähnliche situation, habs so gelöst, lief dann mit Lüfter  übertacktet mit 100%übertacktetem Ram und 45%  übertacktetem Kern 

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/2/7/0/8/_/large/SDC10519.JPG


----------



## -NTB- (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*



L0cke schrieb:


> hatte ne ähnliche situation, habs so gelöst, lief dann mit Lüfter  übertacktet mit 100%übertacktetem Ram und 45%  übertacktetem Kern
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/2/7/0/8/_/large/SDC10519.JPG



@L0cke
geiles bild^^

hab da direkt ne frage dazu, was sind dass da für kabel, direkt bei der gpu^^


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

das wird ein temp. fühler sein  .
beide lösungen sind gelungen


----------



## Masterwana (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

hey L0cke, hast du schön gemacht!
Was für eine Karte ist das?


----------



## ole88 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

interresante lösungen, hat was für sich, und schöne alte karte sowas lang nimmer gesehn


----------



## xamreffehcs (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*



tobi757 schrieb:


> Wieviel Kilo wiegt die Kiste denn xD
> 
> Ich mein mit 10 Mann kann man ja schon ein Auto wegtragen




hab ein schwarzes kandalf und das ist ja fast baugleich bis auf die front
das wiegt,soweit ich weiß, 18Kg ohne hardware also wiegt das dann schön beladen schon an die 25kg

kann man sich die mukibude schon fast sparen und 1 mal die woche zu ner lan fahren


----------



## DarkDragon (2. August 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Das ist mal eine geile Lösung.

Hat alles auf Anhieb geklappt


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

omfg na das ist mal ne lustige Karte xD

Naja wenn man sonst nix zu tun hat raucht man eben seine Graka zu und guckt wann der PC abstürzt 

Tja ich hab ne RX1650Pro hier rumliegen, aber die sieht noch nicht so aus ^^
Da sind so Plastikteile drauf, die den Anschein erwecken wollen sie sind ein Kuferkühlelement 

Tja... ^^


----------



## GPHENOM (12. August 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Ich glaub mir wird schlecht!


----------



## -_Elvis_- (12. August 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Ich find die Idee genial
Ich hab mir schon mal mit nem Kumpel überlegt auf ne 7300 le nen Amd Boxed-Kühler zu schnallen
Müss ma mal ausprobieren


----------



## Masterwana (12. August 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

danke für das Lob!


----------



## Neroxbyte (15. November 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Also erts mal respect von mir das du das Ding überhaupt angefasst hast ^^. Sieht ja wirklich lecker aus. So was ähnlich hatte ich auch schon mal, nur das diese graka damals total schwarz vekohlt war xD. Der prozessor ging kurioser weiße noch. Der Kühler war bei der kaput und die graka lief über 100 im system ^^ hat sich aber nicht ausgeschaltet oder so. Mein cousin hats aber dan irgentwan gerochen ^^. naja heute läuft sie bei meiner Schwester xD aber glaube nicht mehr lange -.-


----------



## CrysisFreak (16. November 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

@ Masterwana

Deine Karte war ja wirklich saumäßig verdreckt, aber was du daraus gemacht hast...Respekt 
Sehr gute Arbeit, ist wirklich schön geworden. 
Ich hab auch schon überlegt, ob ich meinen alten CPU-Kühler (Scythe Andy Samurai Master) irgendwie auf meine GTX260 draufbasteln kann. Wäre denk ich mal recht riskant, zumal ich vor einem Jahr für das Ding noch 290 Euronen geblecht hab

MfG CrysisFreak


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Also ich denk mal, ich hätte die Karte erstmal ne halbe Stunde mit dem Hochdruckreiniger bearbeitet, aber ob sie das überlebt hätte *fg*

Aber mal ehrlich, unter den Wasserhahn halten kann doch eigentlich nicht schaden, wenn man alles ordentlich trocknen lässt oder ?!


----------



## CoNtAcT (16. November 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Dann aber bei ca. 55 °C eine Stunde im Backofen, das sollte reichen! Ich würds aber trotzdem mit Luft probieren. Kompressor oder Druckluft aus der Dose!


----------



## Masterwana (17. November 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Den (alten) Kühler und den Lüfter hab ich ja auch unter Wasser gereinigt. Die Karte selber hab ich mit Taschentüchern und Nagellackentferner gesäubert.
Den Lüfter hab ich eifach trocknen lassen und funktioniert noch.


----------



## 0Martin21 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

also wenn ihr schon sagt mit KOmpressor und so, da könnte man auch eine Sandstrahler nehmen der Trockeneis abschießt, sollten natürlich ganz feine Stückchen sein und der Strahl nicht stark, oder mit einem CO2 Strahl( wie Wasserstrahl) so reinigen die auch Teleskope.Vorallem es wird sauber und nicht naß.


----------



## CoNtAcT (18. November 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Neuen Lüfter kaufen??!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Coole sache in Doppelter Hinsicht 

Wie gut lässt sich die Karte an sich Ocen..?
Meine alte 7600GT(die Ca die gleiche Leistung hatte Ging ganz gut zu ocen. Wie schaut es bei der auch. Besonders mit einer Kühlungs....sry mir fällt kein Wort ein wie ich das nennen soll


----------



## Masterwana (18. November 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*



CoNtAcT schrieb:


> Neuen Lüfter kaufen??!


Ich steh grad aufem Schlauch!



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Wie gut lässt sich die Karte an sich Ocen..?


Garnicht! Selbst kleinste Taktveränderungen bringen die karte zum abschmieren 
Ist auch noch nicht wichtig, bin bis jetzt der einzige bei HWbot der die Karte hat.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Was is das für eine Fertigung(80/90nm) ?


----------



## Masterwana (18. November 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Laut screen auf der ersten Seite 80nm


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Die liesen sich aber an sich Ganz gut Ocen !

Warum macht die dann schon schlapp?


----------



## Masterwana (19. November 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Kein Plan warum die sich nicht Ocen lässt. vielleicht hat sie doch zu sehr unterm vorbesitzer geleiten.
aber wie gesagt störts mich noch nicht.


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Vlt auch ne BIOS Blockade oder sowas, OEM?
Naja, probierst dus schon mit Rivatuner oder mim ATI CCC oder noch was anderem?


----------



## Masterwana (23. November 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Vlt auch ne BIOS Blockade oder sowas, OEM?
> Naja, probierst dus schon mit Rivatuner oder mim ATI CCC oder noch was anderem?



Hab ich alles gemacht. wollte alles nicht.
wenn ich doch unverhofft konkurenz bekommen sollte wird sie erst mal mit meinen aktuellen E8500 gebencht.
Die ergebnisse bei HWbot sind ja noch mit meinem alten E2180 @3GHz


----------



## Jan565 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Sowas änliches habe auch hier liegen, von meinem Bruder. Sieht nicht ganz so schlimm aus, aber auch nicht mehr schön. Ich finde hardware sollte man pflegen. sonst passiert da etwas mit was man nicht will. 

Es ist eine MX440


----------



## MKay (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Sowas änliches habe auch hier liegen, von meinem Bruder. Sieht nicht ganz so schlimm aus, aber auch nicht mehr schön. Ich finde hardware sollte man pflegen. sonst passiert da etwas mit was man nicht will.
> 
> Es ist eine MX440



Hast du Recht 
Aber wieso ist der Kühler so braun? 
Ich hab meine GPU gut hinter Lauter Lüfterfiltern versteckt(und unter nem Scythe Musashi)


----------



## Jan565 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Die Graka kommt aus einem Raucher Haushalt PC. Und wurde seit der in betrieb Setzung vor etlichen Jahren nicht gereinigt. Schrecklich sieht das aus. Ich hab selbst mal vor etwas längerer zeit mal ein paar Monate nicht in PC gesehen und hatte eine dicke Staubschicht auf dem CPU kühler die ich fast in einem stück abziehen konnte. Seit dem reinige ich den PC hin und wieder mal. Und alles Nichtraucher hier von daher kann der staub auch nicht so brauchfarbend verkleben.


----------



## Masterwana (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

*@ Jan:* Stinkt die auch so? 
*
BTT:*
Wollte die Tage bei Ebay ne andere X1700 ersteigern um gegenzuchecken ob an meiner liegt das ich nicht übertakten kann. 
Nur leider hat mich CoD MW2 zu sehr gefesselt! 
vielleicht find ich ja mal wieder eine.


----------



## Jan565 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Ja, leider... Nach diesem schrecklichen Rauch den die Karte ihr lebenlang durchziehen durfte. Das beweißt mal wieder: Rauchen gefährdet die Gesundheit. In diesem Fall zwar der Hardware, aber das ist doch eine auch eine Art von Gesundheit bzw Lebensdauer.


----------



## rabit (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die etwas andere GraKa-Kühlung oO*

Ist der Dreckig iiigit


----------

